#ubuntu-fridge 2007-05-22
<Lipe_> hey guys
<Lipe_> I have found a little feature in the fridge HTML.
<Lipe_>  the RSS feed is not added as <link rel="alternate" so Firefox doesn't see the RSS feed only the atom
<Rinchen> Lipe_, that might be the drupal version. The feed is generated via static module which does atom 0.3
<Lipe_> yes, but you also have the rss feed...
<Lipe_> and it doesn't apear in the "little orange icon"
<Rinchen> that also might be due to drupal, let me check quickly
<Rinchen> this is the feed code:
<Rinchen> The latest tasty treats from The Fridge -- home delivered.
<Rinchen> <p style="text-align: center;"><a href="http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/feed"><img style="vertical-align: middle; padding: 0 1ex 0 0;" src="http://fridge.ubuntu.com/sites/default/themes/fridge/img/feed-icon-16x16.png">RSS</a> or <a href="http://fridge.ubuntu.com/atom/feed"><img style="vertical-align: middle; padding: 0 1ex 0 0;" src="http://fridge.ubuntu.com/sites/default/themes/fridge/img/feed-icon-16x16.png">Atom</a></p>
<Rinchen> the feed itself...I haven't found the code for that
<Rinchen> the feed is generated from that aggregator modules
<Rinchen> which is static and that I can't change
<Lipe_> I'm talkink about this <link rel="alternate" type="application/atom+xml" title="Atom" href="atom/feed" />, the Rss is missing
<Rinchen> yeah, that's generated by the module and I can't configure it
<Rinchen> at least I haven't found a way
<Rinchen> I'd have to ssh into the box to fix it and I can't.
<Lipe_> ok, it was just a detail I saw.
<Lipe_> anyway if I have foind the RSS anyone can
<Rinchen> lol I found out why:  aggregator denied access.
<Rinchen> that's interesting. I have every bit turned on: active	authenticated user,
<Rinchen> administrator,
<Rinchen> editor,
<Rinchen> super editor
<Rinchen> ah, found the problem
<Rinchen> so I gave myself permission - the aggregater only receives feeds, it doesn't produce them. So that means it's drupal or the atom module and those I can't change
<Lipe__> sorry guys I'm having problems with my ISP
#ubuntu-fridge 2007-05-23
<beuno> Burgundavia: who has access to add user priviliges then?
<Burgundavia> let me see if I do
<Burgundavia> I do
<beuno> :D
<Burgundavia> alright, try now
<beuno> Burgundavia: you rock
<Burgundavia> indeed
<beuno> anything special I would need to know?
<beuno> as in "don't do this" kinda stuff?
<beuno> I read the wiki and all
<beuno> just want to make sure  :D
<Burgundavia> in general, we don't post stories directly
<Burgundavia> make somebody else check them over
<beuno> is that automatic, or do I use the poking stick?
<Burgundavia> it will get added to the queue automatically
<beuno> ok, so I just add the story and leave it in "moderated queue", and someone checks that every now and then, right?
<Burgundavia> yep
<Burgundavia> did you see the template for the weekly news stories?
<Burgundavia> beuno: you still alive?
<Burgundavia> Madpilot: you see that I added you?
<beuno> Burgundavia: yeap
<Madpilot> I got your email, not sure what to do with it yet :)
<Burgundavia> beuno: if you add something to the queue, remember to send an email to the list saying it is in the quue
<Burgundavia> Madpilot: go to fridge.ubuntu.com/user
<Burgundavia> and login
<beuno> Burgundavia: that's why I asked before if all I had to do is add it to the queue  :p
<Burgundavia> right, and I spaced
<beuno> Burgundavia: ok, so send email now, or can you approve it?
<beuno> you already did :D
<Burgundavia> vid already aproved it
<Burgundavia> join the mailing list
<beuno> Burgundavia: I'm there, I've read through all the topics
<Burgundavia> ok, cool
<beuno> haven't commented much on the new editor and fridge dying since I'm still a bit new
#ubuntu-fridge 2007-05-24
<svaksha> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/992, awaits approval
<svaksha> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/992, awaits approval
<Burgundavia> robitaille: for some reason, when I try and edit a story, it kicks me out to "coming soon"
<Burgundavia> any ideas?
<robitaille> I don't know why it does that.
<Rinchen> Burgundavia, do you have the number handy?
<Burgundavia> Rinchen: what were we talking about? I forgot
<Rinchen> <Burgundavia> robitaille: for some reason, when I try and edit a story, it kicks me out to "coming soon"
<Burgundavia> robitaille: I suspect a cookie issue
<Burgundavia> it does it with every story
<Burgundavia> I also went looking for you the other day
<Burgundavia> Rinchen, I mean
<Rinchen> hmm I think cookies might be it
<Rinchen> let me do some quick checking
<Burgundavia> ephy also occ. messes with cookies, so that might also be it
<Rinchen> Burgundavia, is your ip 195.225.176.75 ?
<Burgundavia> 24.69.67.44
<Rinchen> hmpf ok so that wasnt' it
<Rinchen> lol I just looked that up. It's from Ukraine
<Rinchen> Kiev in fact
<Burgundavia> that might be vid ayer
<Rinchen> I thought she's in india
<robitaille> Ukraine?  I thought Vid was from India
<Burgundavia> I know, but I have no idea how she connects to teh internet
<Rinchen> yeah but 42 login attempts within 60 seconds would not be something vid would do :-)
<Rinchen> if it happens again I'll block that ip
<Burgundavia> right, probably not
<Burgundavia> that looks boringly like a cracking attemtp
<Burgundavia> am off, A is busy telling me to get moving
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-fridge.log
#ubuntu-fridge 2007-05-25
<svaksha> Anyone see the latest sub by mail ?
<svaksha>  Ubuntu Newbie;  This is why you've been working so hard.
<svaksha> seems Clayton J. Oliver sent it to the wrong list
<svaksha> hi rinchen
<Rinchen> howdy
<svaksha> @ work ?
* Rinchen nods.
* svaksha ---> dinner in 30 min
<svaksha> what 's with the fridge ?
<svaksha> any improvement ...can we turn it around ..ala digg or maybe slashdot
<svaksha> i'd hate to see it waste away
<Rinchen> It'll most likely be July before the planets align for someone internally to look at it.
<Rinchen> besides the proposal.  NewZ has gotten a bunch of new work from his new boss.
<svaksha> whos is his new boss
<Rinchen> There's a new marking director. I've forgotten his name. Haven't met him yet.
<svaksha> Gary Carr
<svaksha> Tell NewZ that the Canonical site does not display well, see : http://www.canonical.com/
<svaksha> i am not sure if he is in charge but just fyi
<svaksha> the middle display
<Rinchen> It looks fine to be on FF.  You can email him directly at webmaster@canonical.com
<svaksha> on, http://www.canonical.com/, do you see the following text to the left hand side
<svaksha> Open source engineering and support   Canonical's mission is to realise the potential of free software in the lives of individuals and organisations.
<Rinchen> yes
<svaksha> if you dont then i have a problem with my browser
<svaksha> ok, for a moment i thought otherwise
<Rinchen> for me it's justified in the center pane
<svaksha> I see it in the center pane but to the left
<svaksha> like
<svaksha> this
<svaksha> Open
<svaksha> source
<svaksha>  engineering
<svaksha>  and support
<svaksha> do you see the same ?
<svaksha> the alignment is to the left
<Rinchen> oh no, it doesn't do that for me
<Rinchen> what browser?
<svaksha> gee, my browser is kaput
<svaksha> mozilla firefox
<Rinchen> let's see if this works...
<Rinchen> guess not.
<svaksha> its still d/loading
<svaksha> nope :(
<Rinchen> have a jabber account?
<svaksha> no, can you send it to thisnick @gmail.com
* svaksha   at gmail.com
<Rinchen> on it's way
<svaksha> do you like music ?
<Rinchen> yes of course!
<Rinchen> so long as it's not a funeral march
<svaksha> i have some buddhist chants, but meanwhile listen to this , sending file
<svaksha> did you get it ?
<svaksha> i got your file and its just fine, so the prob is with my browser :(
* svaksha goes for dinner,
<svaksha> catch ya later
#ubuntu-fridge 2007-05-27
<_nix_> refrigerating??
